# Convertir mouse ps2 a usb



## manatikas

buen dia
la problematica es la siguiente tengo un raton el cual  la union del cable al conector ps2 se daño y en lugar de soldar esa parte (unirla) le puse al mouse un cable usb pero no funciona, ahora bien, lo que quiero es saber que puedo adaptarle al mouse para que los puertos usb lo reconozcan.
probablemente me contesten con que yo compre un raton
pero la verdad es que tengo la espinita de armarlo, espero me ayuden


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si tu mouse está bien, entonces no haz armado bien tu conexión, imagino que sabes, cuales son cables para +5, y tierra, esos son los terminales importantes.
Si haz conectado bien estos terminales, debes con figurar tu computador(a), para que reconozca los dispositivos con conector de USB.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## manatikas

lo he conectado adecuadamente, al conectarlo me dice que el dispositivo a tenido un mal funcionamiento
el mouse ya con el cable usb le puesto un convertidor de usb a ps2 y funciona bien, pero conenctando solo el usb no. por ahi lei que son diferentes protocolos o algo asi, pero la verdad no endiendo mucho que se diga.
me dices que configure la computadora (de que forma ops: )
gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Javilondo

Pueba con esta configuración:Cable/Adaptador Usb a PS/2
Suerte


----------



## bomberoboris

hola, tengo un mouse de entrada ps2 y tengo la patita de coneccion usb desarmada, quiero cortar el cable a la altura del conector y ponerle la patita usb, pero nose cual cable va donde. D: cable naranjo, C: blanco, V: azul y G: verde. espero ayuda urgente ya que estoy sin mouse en mi notebook. de antemano... gracias.
            D:naranjo
            C:blanco
            V:azul
            G:verde
¿todos los mouses llevan los cables del mismo color?


----------



## Mandrake

bomberoboris dijo:


> . . . *D*: cable naranjo, *C*: blanco, *V*: azul y *G*: verde . . .



Si esas letras estan impresas en la placa del mouse, entonces significa la funcion:

*D* => Data.
*C* =>Clock.
*V* =>Vcc.
*G* =>Gnd.

  


bomberoboris dijo:


> . . . ¿todos los mouses llevan los cables del mismo color?


    NO.


----------



## fernando2010

Me pasaa lo mismo ... quiero convertir un PS2 en USB y no funciona . Cual puede ser el problema ? He notado que el mouse PS2 tiene un integrado y el usb no


----------



## DJ T3

fernando2010 dijo:


> Me pasaa lo mismo ... quiero convertir un PS2 en USB y no funciona . Cual puede ser el problema ? He notado que el mouse PS2 tiene un integrado y el usb no



¿Quién te dijo que el USB no tiene integrado?

¿Entraste a la página que puso Javilondo?..

Saludos


----------



## fernando2010

mi mouse ps2 tiene un integrado de 16 patas en un borde de la pcb . Y el USB no tiene . si queres le saco una foto 
el de abajo es igual a mi ps2:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gluCFQz_ygk/RmgHNfWEPcI/AAAAAAAAAOM/yNd9f1Bye8o/s1600-h/102_0237.JPG


----------



## DJ T3

El de USB, si tiene el integrado, pero hace todo en uno, osea, la parte óptica, los botones, y la conexión para el USB.

Si no es tu caso, entonces sacale una foto, porque nunca vi una conexión a USB, con solo pulsadores, y nada mas...







..


----------



## fernando2010

DJ T3 dijo:


> El de USB, si tiene el integrado, pero hace todo en uno, osea, la parte óptica, los botones, y la conexión para el USB.
> 
> Si no es tu caso, entonces sacale una foto, porque nunca vi una conexión a USB, con solo pulsadores, y nada mas...
> 
> http://blog.savel.org/stuff/20080216c.jpg..


el ps2 tiene un integrado de 16 patas en una orilla este no ...


----------



## DJ T3

fernando2010 dijo:


> el ps2 tiene un integrado de 16 patas en una orilla este no ...



No, porque no necesita mas que el *integrado* que tiene el sensor óptico.

Mirá bien las fotos, el integrado de 12 pines de la foto tuya (8 pines el de la foto que puse yo, donde apunta el LED de color ambar), ése hace TODO el trabajo, y no necesita nada adicional, ese *solo* hace lo que *te comenté acá*

Saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar

Hola a todos.

segun entiendo solo se tiene que conectar positivo con positivo, negativo con negativo. pero donde tengo duda es en D+ se concta con clock o con data del ps2?


----------



## fernando2010

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> segun entiendo solo se tiene que conectar positivo con positivo, negativo con negativo. pero donde tengo duda es en D+ se concta con clock o con data del ps2?



hola te doy  un consejo no hagas pruebas con la entrada ps2 de la mother porque te va a pasar lo que me paso a mi , intente convertir un mouse USB a PS2 funciono pero cuando desconecte el mouse y puse el mouse que tenia antes(ps2) ya no funciono mas. Se daño la entrada Ps2 asi q ahora estoy usando un mouse USB. Con respecto a tu pregunta D+ se conecta con clock y data a D-. fijate en este esquema:
http://image.pinout.net/pinout_dell_inspiron_files/MS_optical_mouse_USB_PS2_adapter_pinout.jpg


----------



## gerardo tovar

sale gracias amigo.
voy a hacer pruebas.


Gracias.


----------



## ctorna0314

Intento acceder a la página para la configuración del dispositivo ps2 a usb pero no he podido acceder a la página...si pudieran posteralo aquí directamente estaría muy agradecido....


----------



## Scooter

Ocho años después la página habrá caído.
Si alguien hizo copia, y además es capaz de.encontrarla...


----------

